# Zollabgaben - Verzollung



## greenhorn-biker (28. November 2011)

Hallo Mädels,
habe gerade Post vom Zoll/Deutsche Post bekommen 
Habe ja in China ne Lampe fürs Bike bestellt für umgerechnet etwa 35euro !
Hat da jemand Erfahrung was da jetzt an Kosten auf mich zukommt ?Abgesehen von den Kosten für die Lagerung...Im Brief stand als Grund nur dass die Rechnung nicht außen am Paket befestigt war.
Hab auf der Seite vom Zoll nachgeschaut aber iwie hat mir das nicht wirklich weiter geholfen 
Ich muss auch ne Rechnung bzw. Zahlungsbeleg vorweisen aber was nehm ich da wenn ich per paypal bezahlt hab??

Grüße vom greenhorn


----------



## mete (28. November 2011)

Gesamtpreis = Preis+Versandkosten + Preis x 0,19 + (Preis+Versandkosten) x 0,05

19% sind MWST, 5% Zoll, Versandkosten müssen mitverzollt werden. Kommen also ungefähr 25% auf Deinen Zahlungsbetrag drauf. Als Zahlungsbeleg reicht der Paypal-Ausdruck oder Kontoauszug. Lagerungsgebühren sind pro Tag 50ct oder so, also lieber schnell hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sickgirl (28. November 2011)

Zoll fällt keiner an, da unterhalb der Freigrenze. 

Wo mußt du hin, nach Hedelfingen?

Wichtig ist, damit das relativ zügig von statten geht, den Vordruck der vor den Büros liegt genau ausfüllst. Außerdem liegt da auch so ein dicker Wälzer indem du die Zollnummer raussuchen mußt. Die ist nach Warengruppe eingeteilt. 

Bei mir hat der Paypalausdruck und die Rechnungsmail von dem onlineshop gereicht.

Für die Lagerung habe ich nichts bezahlt, ich bin auch gleich den Tag drauf hingegangen.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (28. November 2011)

So bin heut mittag mim Fahrrad schnell hin gedüst musste nach Nürtingen war ja net sooo weit 
War soweit alles in ordnung musste auch nur 19% mehrwertsteuer bezahlen  Lagerungskosten fallen gott sei dank erst nach 12 Tagen an,lag nämlich schon ne woche da weil ich zu hause im saarland war 
Hatte nur den Paypal-Ausdruck mitgenommen (hatte aber auch sonst keine unterlagen ) worauf er etwas säuerlich geschaut hatte aber keinen Kommentar abgegeben hat  Ich war aber so schlau und bin 5 min. vor schluss gekommen da gibts immer am wenigsten theater mit den beamten weil se alle heim wollen  Musste sogar ne erklärung unterschreiben dass die Lampe nicht für den straßenverkehr zugelassen ist 
War beim ersten anmachen echt überrascht (hatte aber noch nie eine lampe mit annähernd dieser leistung ) und freu mich schon aufs ausprobieren


----------



## Eike. (30. November 2011)

Das Ladegerät durftest du auch mitnehmen? Ich hab gehört, dass die in letzter Zeit öfter konfisziert werden weil kein CE Prüfzeichen drauf ist.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (30. November 2011)

So genau haben se gar net rein geschaut


----------



## Tesla71 (30. November 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Musste sogar ne erklärung unterschreiben dass die Lampe nicht für den straßenverkehr zugelassen ist



Die Dinger, die für den Straßenverkehr zugelassen sind, sind eigentlich nur dazu da, daß Du gesehen wirst. Möchtest Du selber etwas sehen, z.B. den Weg, auf dem Du gerade fährst, dann mußt Du Dir eine nicht zugelassene Lampe kaufen oder Du fährst max. 15 km/h, damit der Schein der typischen STVo-Funzeln ausreicht und Du nicht unangenehme Überraschungen erlebst. 




greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> War beim ersten anmachen echt überrascht (hatte aber noch nie eine lampe mit annähernd dieser leistung ) und freu mich schon aufs ausprobieren



Ich will den Thread nicht entführen, aber genau das habe ich auch gedacht, als ich meine neue Lampe das erste Mal eingeschaltet habe.
Holy shit!
Bin letzte Woche dann mit einer Kollegin nach Hause gefahren, die Lampe war nur auf 25% gestellt und war trotzdem 5mal heller als meine zugelassene Lampe.

In der Schrebergarten-Siedlung habe ich sie dann auf 100 gestellt und meine Kollegin meinte nur noch: ich brauche auch so ein Teil!

Am nächsten Tag hat sie einem Kollegen davon erzählt, der meinte dann, daß ihm so etwas keine 100 Euro wert wäre. 
Blahblahlabersülz
Mal ehrlich, kommt ein Typ mit so was an, dann stehen sie alle drumherum und geilen sich daran auf. Kommt 'ne Frau damit an, fallen blöde Sprüche. Wofür man denn unbedingt so viel Licht braucht? 

Habe ihm dann erklärt, daß ich auf der Heimfahrt an ein paar üblen Stellen langfahre und da gerne mehr als 2,5 m weit sehen möchte. Erstens, weil der Weg mies ist und man nie ausschließen kann, daß da ein großer Ast oder ein Besoffener quer über dem Weg liegt. 
Er meinte dann nur, daß ich mich anstellen würde. 

Wetten, das ist einer von denen, die bei jeder Gelegenheit aufblenden und außerdem die Scheinwerfer ihres Autos falsch eingestellt haben, um mehr zu sehen.


----------



## MissQuax (30. November 2011)

Tesla71 schrieb:


> Er meinte dann nur, daß ich mich anstellen würde.



Das ist doch nur der Neid der Besitzlosen!  

Außerdem: wenn ER bei Nacht nur asphaltierte Fahrradwege mit seinem Bike fährt, hat er doch Recht - da braucht man nicht mehr Licht. 

Ich hab auch "ordentlich" Licht und möchte - egal ob auf Trails, Wald-/Feld-/Fahrradwegen nicht mehr drauf verzichten, auf öffentlichen  Straßen (die ich aber bei Nacht selten fahre) wird halt gedimmt oder ausgeschaltet (für den Fall hab ich noch eine Knog Gekko am Lenker, damit ich wenigstens gesehen werde).


----------



## Velohexe (30. November 2011)

Sorry, ist jetzt -off topic- aber kannst du mir sagen, was für eine Lampe das ist? Bin gerade auf der Suche nach einer gescheiten Helmlampe.

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (30. November 2011)

einfach in der Sufu "lampe" oder "beleuchtung" eingeben 
dann kommst du hier hin http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=551778&highlight=Lampen


----------



## Dumens100 (30. November 2011)

habe diese
http://www.ebay.de/itm/SSC-P7-LED-F...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item19bdf1014e
hat nicht mal ne Woche gedauert da hatte ich sie schon Zuhause ist auch noch ein Rücklicht mit dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killerbandage (30. November 2011)

und wie schaut es mit der lampe aus ?? ok?? macht sie ausreichendes licht ??
danke für die info
grüsse
killerbandage


----------



## 4mate (30. November 2011)

killerbandage schrieb:


> und wie schaut es mit der lampe aus ?? ok?? macht sie ausreichendes licht ??
> danke für die info
> grüsse
> killerbandage


Alle Fakten zur DX/ Magicshine Lampe !


----------



## al3x_ (3. Dezember 2011)

Wollte meine MJ808 gestern beim Zoll abholen.
Durfte diese aber nicht mitnehmen, da sie keine deutsche Bedienungsanleitung, Konformitätserklärung, CE-Zeichen hat... 

Der Zoll schickt sie nun zurück.


----------



## susanne_krebs (20. Dezember 2011)

Das ist echt ärgerlich

Gerade jetzt in der Jahreszeit, doofer Z***

Ich bestelle meine Leuchten, auch Magicshine immer in Deutschland. Hab da noch nie Probleme gehabt.

Ich glaub der Shop hieß irgendwas mit Fireflyer, musst mal googlen

LG

Susi


----------



## Principiante (25. Dezember 2011)

hi!

Habe auch die hier:

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/ssc-p7-3-mode-900-lumen-led-headlamp-bike-light-set-4-18650-50947



Auch hier im IBC empfohlen.
Absolut hammer!
hatte auch keine Probleme mit dem Zoll, musste nur die 19% Mehrwertsteuer zahlen.
Kostet ja sonst in old Germany fast das doppelte.

...super Teil, ehrlich.

LG, Principiante!


----------



## black soul (25. Dezember 2011)

warum in china bestellen, wegen ein paar â¬ ??

http://www.fireflyer-shop.com/index.php?page=categorie&cat=19
top laden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (26. Dezember 2011)

black soul schrieb:


> warum in china bestellen, wegen ein paar â¬ ??
> 
> http://www.fireflyer-shop.com/index.php?page=categorie&cat=19
> top laden.



Genau wegen den paar â¬!
(Und sind ja auch nicht so wenig, in Deinem Laden kostet die gÃ¼nstigste 60.- und ist nicht nahezu so hell wie meine, hat auch nur LED,meine hat einen Chip, kannst Du gar nicht vergleichen!...)

Da kauf ich mir lieber noch was anderes fÃ¼r's Bike dazu, hab genug Ideen  dafÃ¼r


----------



## farao (26. Dezember 2011)

Principiante schrieb:


> Genau wegen den paar !
> (Und sind ja auch nicht so wenig, in Deinem Laden kostet die günstigste 60.- und ist nicht nahezu so hell wie meine, hat auch nur LED,meine hat einen Chip, kannst Du gar nicht vergleichen!...)
> 
> Da kauf ich mir lieber noch was anderes für's Bike dazu, hab genug Ideen  dafür


Äpfel und Birnen und so...

Das eine sind Lampen von Magicshine, das andere Klons davon bzw. Klons der Klons. Qualitativ sind NoNameDerivate (noch) nicht mit den Magicshines vergleichbar.

Wenn man die Klons bestellt, macht es aber mittlerweile wenig Sinn bei DX in HK zu bestellen. DX hat auch ein Warehouse in UK, weshalb man von dort (noch ) intra-EU bestellen kann. Schnellerer Versand, keine Einfuhrumsatzsteuer usw.
Bei Ebay findet man allerdings in der 35-45 Liga auch Angebote aus Deutschland. Das ist noch problemloser, wenn der Versand dann auch wirklich aus Deutschland erfolgt.

btw, sind die P7 mittlerweile veraltet. Einziges Argument wäre imho der op-Reflektor, falls man keine günstige XML mit op-Reflektor findet. Ansonsten sind XML-T6 bzw. mittlerweile XML-U2 state of the art. Bei den Entwicklungen im LED-Sektor ist diese Aussage natürlich morgen schon wieder passé.

gruß
farao


----------



## Principiante (26. Dezember 2011)

...da werden die Ladys aber jetzt bestimmt voll den Durchblick haben.

Die Lampe ist schon voll okay, kannst Du sagen was Du willst. Schau Dich mal im IBC um, bin nicht die einzige, die sie hat. Und es sind wirklich viele Nightrider dabei... die werden es ja wissen.

Klar, gibt immer besseres, bei allem

greets


----------



## farao (26. Dezember 2011)

Ok, dann nochmal langsam. Vielleicht sind es auch nur Kommunikationsschwierigkeiten zwischen den Geschlechtern 

Ich habe nicht behauptet, dass die Lampe schlecht oder unbrauchbar ist. Ich sehe mich auch seit Jahren im IBC und explizit im Elektroniksubforum um. Ich weiß, dass die klassischen P7/MC-E Bikelampen im Forum tausendfach in Threads und Posts vertreten sind. Zudem habe ich selbst mehrere dieses Lampentyps (P7, MC-E, XML).


Erläuterungen zu meinen Aussagen:

Deine NoNameLampe ist deutlich günstiger als die vergleichbare Magicshine bei dem genannten deutschen Händler. Qualitativ liegt die Magicshine allerdings auch über dem Niveau deiner Lampe. Zudem geht der Versand aus Deutschland schneller. Der Service ist vermutlich problemloser und man bekommt wohl zugelassene Netzteile und benötigt zudem keinen Adapter für die Steckdose. Ob man dafür bereit ist, den Aufpreis in Kauf zu nehmen oder nicht, muss jeder/jede selbst entscheiden.

Du hast deinem Link folgend deine Lampe aus HK (=Hongkong) von DX (=Dealextreme) bezogen. Das macht mittlerweile wohl nur noch geringen Sinn, weil DX auch ein Versanddepot in Großbritannien hat, folglich innerhalb der EU. Damit geht der Versand schneller, du zahlst keine Einfuhrumsatzsteuer auf die Lampe und der Zoll vernichtet nicht die Sendung wegen der bereits genannten Gründe. Das Netzteil kann natürlich trotzdem nicht zugelassen sein. Das hängt von dem genauen Typ des Netzteils ab. 
Nachteilig ist, dass vieles aus dem Großbritanniendepot nicht lieferbar ist bzw. nach kurzer Zeit ausverkauft ist.

Mittlerweile gibt es bei Ebay allerdings genug Angebote von Lampen in der DX-Preisliga, die scheinbar (dem Angebotsstandort folgend) aus Deutschland versendet werden und damit dann noch flotter und problemloser als die DX-Lampen aus Großbritannien sein sollten. Diesbezüglich habe ich allerdings selbst noch keine Erfahrungen (am besten im Elektronikforum nachschauen bzw. nachfragen).

Natürlich gibt es immer besseres. Man wird aber darauf hinweisen dürfen, dass es zum gleichen Preis mittlerweile Modelle mit aktuellen LEDs gibt, die der Seoul P7 oder Cree MC-E überlegen (heller) sind. 
Vermutlich kauft man sich auch keinen veralteten Laptop, wenn man für den gleichen Preis einen aktuellen bekommt, der qualitativ etc. in derselben Liga spielt. Außer vielleicht aus nostalgischen/emotionalen Gründen. Ich würde allerdings mal ganz kühn behaupten, dass die meisten Nightriderinnen hier ihre Fahrradbeleuchtung nicht aus emotionaler Liebe zu Retrobikelampen kaufen.
Nachteilig könnte eventuell sein, dass die XML häufig nicht mit op(=orange peel)-Reflektor zu finden ist. Das Leuchtbild wird mit op-reflektor häufig angenehmer empfunden.

Ich hoffe, dass das soweit verständlich war.

gruß
farao


----------



## 4mate (26. Dezember 2011)

Kombiniere: Alphamännchen. Muss immer langatmig beweisen, 
dass er immer  recht hat. Auch wenn es niemanden interessiert.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (26. Dezember 2011)

farao schrieb:


> Das macht mittlerweile wohl nur noch geringen Sinn, weil DX auch ein Versanddepot in Großbritannien hat, folglich innerhalb der EU. Damit geht der Versand schneller, du zahlst keine Einfuhrumsatzsteuer auf die Lampe



Du zahlst in dem Fall halt die englische MWSt anstatt Einfuhr-/Umsatzsteuer. Ohne diese werden nur Empfänger mit USt-ID Nummer beliefert, die dann ihrerseits USt abführen müssen, diese jedoch als Vorsteuer geltend machen können.


----------



## Principiante (26. Dezember 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> Kombiniere: Alphamännchen. Muss immer langatmig beweisen,
> dass er immer  recht hat. Auch wenn es niemanden interessiert.


----------



## Principiante (26. Dezember 2011)

lovemachine schrieb:


> Tja jetzt biste gearscht! Der Zoll wird dir einen Hammer geben und das Netzteil zerschlagen lassen. (gibt nen anderen Fred dazu). Da bewahrheitet sich die Weisheit...wer billisch kauft kauft zweimal....



...gähn...


----------



## HiFi XS (26. Dezember 2011)

Principiante schrieb:


> hi!
> 
> Habe auch die hier:
> 
> ...



Hallo Principiante!!!  
ich wollte mir auch seit langem die Lampe holen... musstest du die beim Zoll abholen? Das letzte mal beim Zoll habe ich 2 Stunden Wartezeit gehabt  unmöglich!


----------



## farao (26. Dezember 2011)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Du zahlst in dem Fall halt die englische MWSt anstatt Einfuhr-/Umsatzsteuer. Ohne diese werden nur Empfänger mit USt-ID Nummer beliefert, die dann ihrerseits USt abführen müssen, diese jedoch als Vorsteuer geltend machen können.


Ja, das stimmt. Zudem sehr erfreulich, dass du im Gegensatz zu deinen Mitstreiterinnen inhaltliche Anmerkungen machst. 
Wenn man die Preise des UK-Warehouses mit dem HK-Warehouse vergleicht, stellt man jedoch fest, dass man mit UK im Endeffekt besser fährt. Von allen anderen Vorteilen gegenüber HK mal ganz abgesehen.



4mate schrieb:


> Kombiniere: Alphamännchen. Muss immer langatmig beweisen,
> dass er immer  recht hat. Auch wenn es niemanden interessiert.


Du kannst wirklich Sätze schreiben. Bisher wusste ich nur, dass du Links posten kannst. Danke für die eindrucksvolle Vorführung  Scheinbar hat dich der Umfang meines Beitrags etwas schockiert. Das tut mir leid.

Wenn man Inhalt statt dumpfer Plattitüden liefert, soll es gelegentlich vorkommen, dass der Umfang mehr als fünf Zeilen beträgt. Ich habe lediglich für und wider einzelner Alternativen diskutiert, um Interessierten bei der Kaufentscheidung behilflich zu sein. Dass das hier nicht gewünscht wird, weil man lieber umständlich nicht mehr ganz taufrische LEDs außerhalb der EU bestellt, habe ich mittlerweile verstanden. 
Ich gehe jetzt auf Nightride. "Und es sind wirklich viele Nightrider dabei... die werden es ja wissen." Die werde ich bei der Gelegenheit dann auch gleich fragen.

gruß
farao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (27. Dezember 2011)

...ja mach mal... 



so, jetzt mal wieder zum Thema und schluß mit der Klugsch***erei hier, nervt ja echt ab.

@ HiFi: ne, ich musste nicht so lange warten, druck Dir auf jeden Fall die Rechnung aus! Jetzt nach Weihnachten müsste es schneller gehen. Ich musste 6,03 Zoll zahlen, geht doch.


----------



## britta-ox (9. März 2012)

al3x_ schrieb:


> Wollte meine MJ808 gestern beim Zoll abholen.
> Durfte diese aber nicht mitnehmen, da sie keine deutsche Bedienungsanleitung, Konformitätserklärung, CE-Zeichen hat...
> 
> Der Zoll schickt sie nun zurück.


Mir gings genauso. Scheint ja etwas Beamtenwillkür mit ihm Spiel, wenn ich lese, andere müssen nur unterschreiben, dass sie die Lampe nicht im Straßenverkehr benutzen. Was will man machen? Ich hab ne halbe Stunde mit dem diskutiert, ihm erklärt, ich könne die Lampe ja auch zum zelten benutzen, etc... war reine Zeitverschwendung. Der hat sich nur aufgespielt und gesagt, ich bekäme die Lampe nicht. Punkt.

Hast du dein Geld von paypal oder über e-bay zurückbekommen?


----------



## al3x_ (10. März 2012)

Ja, aber dauert eine Weile.
Schrieb zuerst dem Verkäufer, dann kam aber lange Zeit nichts.
Hab dann PayPal Käuferschutz gemacht, dauerte zwar auch einige Wochen aber Geld kam zurück...

Hab mir jetzt die Lezyne SuperDrive gekauft.


----------

